# Decreased heart rate while using SSRI-meds



## Lost Kokiri (Sep 29, 2013)

I have tried both Zoloft and Cipralex (ssri-meds) and they both affected my heart rate. It went down from 80 to 60 right after the first few pills and returned to normal if I was a few days without taking my medicine. I only took the smallest dose and tested both medicines about a month and my heart rate stayed lower than usual the whole time. Also when I tried to exercise it felt like my heart couldn't "keep up".

I asked about this side effect from my doctor and she couldn't really say anything. Just asked if I've ever had an ECG-test (I have and it was normal). I've also had an ultrasound test and that too came back normal. Now I'm too scared to use SSRIs :/. I can't believe it would be just me being calmer due to the medicine because even sedatives won't lower my heart rate at all. Any advice? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Having a low heart rate is actually a good thing. It's other actions could be just making you more fatigued in general so you don't get that same feeling at the gym. I did have the lowering of heart rate but it never affected me in the gym, still got my heart pumping when the appropriate physical exertion was provided.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Lost Kokiri said:


> I have tried both Zoloft and Cipralex (ssri-meds) and they both affected my heart rate. It went down from 80 to 60 right after the first few pills and returned to normal if I was a few days without taking my medicine. I only took the smallest dose and tested both medicines about a month and my heart rate stayed lower than usual the whole time. Also when I tried to exercise it felt like my heart couldn't "keep up".
> 
> I asked about this side effect from my doctor and she couldn't really say anything. Just asked if I've ever had an ECG-test (I have and it was normal). I've also had an ultrasound test and that too came back normal. Now I'm too scared to use SSRIs :/. I can't believe it would be just me being calmer due to the medicine because even sedatives won't lower my heart rate at all. Any advice? Has anyone else experienced this?


I've had this too with Paxil. It brought my heart rate down to 60bpm from 70-80. I'm on cymbalta now and even that medicine is affecting my heart rate. I think it lowers anxiety that would normally raise your heart rate. For example, timing your heart rate may make you nervous because of worrying about your heart rate. So every time when you measure your heart rate off ssris you probably get more anxiety thus causing a higher heart rate. Ssris could prevent this anxiety and you could be measuring your natural heart rate. It's really weird how antidepressants effect the heart. I noticed much less heart palpitations on antidepressants.

I think as long as your heart rates not dropping below like 50 your fine.


----------

